# U perm



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 1, 2007)

How exactly do people do these without regripping:

(R U' R U) (R U) (R U') (R' U' R2)
(R2 U) (R U R' U') (R' U') (R' U R')

I have to regrip twice and can't do it as fast as I see a lot of people do it...


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 1, 2007)

I think everybody has to regrip...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 1, 2007)

Really? O_O I always see people on youtube vids do it like sub 1 sec non stop. :O


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 1, 2007)

That doesn't mean they don't regrip. Why do you think it's a bad idea?


----------



## Sturkman11 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats weird. I use those same U perm algs and I dont see myself "regripping". I get sub 2 (1.97) on U, and sub 3 (2.64) on U'. I think its not so much as regripping as it is fast movements. When you see vids of peeps doing it in sub 3 and below, they just have the alg in their subconciousness* so they dont really worry about regripping. Thats how I see it, hmmm, not really sure about anyone else. :>


* - I know its spelled wrong, just too lazy to go to google define.


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 1, 2007)

Sturkman11 said:


> I use those same U perm algs and I dont see myself "regripping".


How exactly do you do (R2 U) (R U R'), for example? I regrip between the two parts.



Sturkman11 said:


> When you see vids of peeps doing it in sub 3 and below


There's a very big difference between sub-1 and sub-3.


----------



## Sturkman11 (Aug 1, 2007)

Good point out about sub 3 and sub1, there is a big overall difference for time. For (R2 U) (RUR'), I keep my left hand on the bottom left corner of the cube( hold the cube basically w/o touching the R and U face.) and after I turn R2 and U with my right hand, I would quickly bring it back down to the F face to do (RUR'). I dont see that as a regripping thing, I see regripping as like doing (FRUR'U'F'), in that case you actually have to take both hands off the cube and re-adjust them. I guess I see a regrip as like either a full cube rotation, or where you take both hands off. But I see where you come from. I guess it's like the old saying "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."


----------



## pjk (Aug 1, 2007)

Heck, there is a huge difference between 1.20 and sub-1. I can do the U Perms around 1.15 on a good day.


----------



## tim (Aug 1, 2007)

Sturkman11 said:


> Good point out about sub 3 and sub1, there is a big overall difference for time. For (R2 U) (RUR'), I keep my left hand on the bottom left corner of the cube( hold the cube basically w/o touching the R and U face.) and after I turn R2 and U with my right hand, I would quickly bring it back down to the F face to do (RUR'). I dont see that as a regripping thing, I see regripping as like doing (FRUR'U'F'), in that case you actually have to take both hands off the cube and re-adjust them. I guess I see a regrip as like either a full cube rotation, or where you take both hands off. But I see where you come from. I guess it's like the old saying "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder."



That's a regrip for sure. But you can execute FRUR'U'F' without a regrip .


----------



## hdskull (Aug 1, 2007)

Sturkman11 said:


> I see regripping as like doing (FRUR'U'F')



do it w/o regripping, haha F with index, then RUR'U' should be no problem and then F' with thumb 

but i need help with U perms too, i think i do them too slow, i do A perms faster than U perms -__- which i think is kinda weird, haha


----------



## Sturkman11 (Aug 1, 2007)

HAHA!!!!!!!!!, No wonder I thought that (FRUU'R'F') is a regrip! When i do F', I take my left hand off the cube to rotate F' with my index finger. So i grabbed my cube and tried with my thumb, and what do you know, I didnt regrip. Thanks for the advice.!


----------



## hait2 (Aug 2, 2007)

speaking of re-grips, is there a way to execute the other edge orientation alg (FURU'R'F') without a regrip? the FUR part kills me =/ i've even gone as far as to replace the alg with L d RU'R'F', which is a bit faster for me, but still requires a tiny regrip with the left hand


----------



## tim (Aug 2, 2007)

That's the way i execute it . (Still processing, should work soon)





/edit: works now


----------



## pjk (Aug 2, 2007)

cin, I think you posted a vid of FRUR'U'F', not FURU'R'F'


----------



## tim (Aug 2, 2007)

pjk said:


> cin, I think you posted a vid of FRUR'U'F', not FURU'R'F'



damn, i hope it helps anyway


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 2, 2007)

@hait2:
Try f R U R' U' f'. It's the same alg from another angle.


----------



## Sturkman11 (Aug 2, 2007)

That one I think works better. It seems smoother.


----------



## hait2 (Aug 3, 2007)

ah, wow thanks a lot johannes
can't believe i didn't think of that


----------



## hdskull (Aug 3, 2007)

Johannes91 said:


> @hait2:
> Try f R U R' U' f'. It's the same alg from another angle.



that's really great, that will help me also thanks!

... btw i thought this thread was about U perms, haha


----------



## Sturkman11 (Aug 3, 2007)

It was until we started talking about regrips.


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 3, 2007)

I can do both U perms without re gripping (at least without stopping). but I handle the alg a little differently than most people. (first finger trick I figured out on my own  )

F2U'R'L F2 RL' U' F2


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 3, 2007)

That is the "beginners" U, you probably use this alg also: F2UR'L F2 RL' U F2. I use this one for blindfolded (makes more sense to me), but not for speed. The 2-gen is a little faster, especially for one handed and on bigcubes


----------



## Stefan (Aug 5, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Really? O_O I always see people on youtube vids do it like sub 1 sec non stop. :O



Please show one such video, I'd like to see how that looks.


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 6, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> That is the "beginners" U, you probably use this alg also: F2UR'L F2 RL' U F2. I use this one for blindfolded (makes more sense to me), but not for speed. The 2-gen is a little faster, especially for one handed and on bigcubes



it is! I got it when learning the beginners method off rubiks.com video with Toby Mao. I think the alg rocks! its to logic.
I dont like it alot for speed, but I have spent some time making the finger trick. and I like it.. but after looking at those other algs again, I seriously concider switching. 

(nothing but R, U stuff.. WOW) (meaning of 2nd-gen right?)


----------



## fw (Aug 6, 2007)

doubleyou said:


> (nothing but R, U stuff.. WOW) (meaning of 2nd-gen right?)



Yes, a 2-generator algorithm is an algorithm of a subgroup of the cubegroup which was generated by only using 2 (adjacent I think) faces (not necessarily R and U)


----------



## hdskull (Aug 8, 2007)

doubleyou said:


> it is! I got it when learning the beginners method off rubiks.com video with Toby Mao. I think the alg rocks! its to logic.
> I dont like it alot for speed, but I have spent some time making the finger trick. and I like it.. but after looking at those other algs again, I seriously concider switching.
> 
> (nothing but R, U stuff.. WOW) (meaning of 2nd-gen right?)



I believe that's tyson, and the beginner's algorithm can be done faster like this:
http://www.rubiks.dk/pll/video_12_fast.WMV



StefanPochmann said:


> Please show one such video, I'd like to see how that looks.



I believe Us are executed first in this vid and it's definitely close to sub-1, if not so.


----------



## Todd (Aug 8, 2007)

doubleyou said:


> it is! I got it when learning the beginners method off rubiks.com video with Toby Mao. I think the alg rocks! its to logic.
> I dont like it alot for speed, but I have spent some time making the finger trick. and I like it.. but after looking at those other algs again, I seriously concider switching.
> 
> (nothing but R, U stuff.. WOW) (meaning of 2nd-gen right?)



How quick can you do the beginner U perms?


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 9, 2007)

did I say TOBY?? lolz

my best is just above 2 seconds. but I got sub 2 with the new one


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 9, 2007)

did you know this one tho?

rUMUR'U'R'M' RURU2r'


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 10, 2007)

That alg doesn't work.  And also, R' M' R is the same thing as r.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> That alg doesn't work.  And also, R' M' R is the same thing as r.



it's not the same, it's the same as M' because R' and R cancel


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 10, 2007)

Right...I dunno what I was thinking...


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2007)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Right...I dunno what I was thinking...



lol, maybe u were thinking M' R


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 10, 2007)

I am so bad at typing algs. sorry
its one I made up of two OLLs and removing the cancellations.

(r U r') (R U R' U') (r U' r') and Super Sune

could you retype it for me? 

btw.

r U (r' R)?? U R' U' r U' r' (reason why I tried to type M moves)


----------



## hdskull (Aug 10, 2007)

doubleyou said:


> I am so bad at typing algs. sorry
> its one I made up of two OLLs and removing the cancellations.
> 
> (r U r') (R U R' U') (r U' r') and Super Sune



all those moves for a U perm ?


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 13, 2007)

yes! its nice


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 13, 2007)

another one,
second variation:
RU'R URUR' U'R'U'R'U2R' (NICE!!)

(much like first varitation)


----------



## hdskull (Aug 14, 2007)

doubleyou said:


> another one,
> second variation:
> RU'R URUR' U'R'U'R'U2R' (NICE!!)
> 
> (much like first varitation)



it's pretty awesome that u'r discovering algorithms urself, but i think the general ones that ppl use are pretty simple, and fast to execute, but obviously if you do this faster then use urs. but i tried, i like the one with the super sune, haha.


----------



## doubleyou (Aug 15, 2007)

haha! thats great! 
well I found the second alg while learning those algs this thread is about. 
and as I made a error in variation A I fixed it, and found that I had made variation B instead..  lol

honestly, I agree with you. I have yet to find algs that beats the general ones


----------

